
Contextual RNN-GANs for Abstract Reasoning Diagram Generation - vivkul
https://arnabgho.github.io/Contextual-RNN-GAN/
======
ap46
You do realise that CS research takes place at countless places 24x7. I just
hate the amount of "research" numb-nuts from IITs think they do when they get
the opportunity to do summer research internship abroad. Then they get
endorsed & just slap it onto arxiv.org without peer-review or even the mention
of a future conference.

All for just getting something to put onto an SOP & run off for an MS & join
the big 4. This is the truth. People take advantage of the caste based
reservation in India & get into IITs & as if that's not enough 50% of federal
jobs in India are also reserved, not to mention the tuition waivers. Then
these fucks go abroad with all kinds of loans that ride their IIT tag.

I just pity the other departments which actually do research & are in dire
needs of funds for physical stuff.

I know this comment adds shit to HN but so do random arxiv papers.
JUSTHADTOGETITOUT.

~~~
akhand
Could you please specify what is the anger against, in bullet form? I think I
gather, roughly, IITs, caste-based reservation, research in CS, funding for
research, jobs, social democracy, loan-granting institutions, the universal
wave function and boundary conditions?

Anything I missed out on?

Also, could you specify if you've done any statistical hypothesis testing on
any of these hypotheses of yours? If so, could you mention the p-values and
all other forms of accepted data analysis? Would be honoured.

Kthnxbye.

------
sprobertson
My favorite part of this paper is the wording of the evaluation, where it
compares ”competitively with 10th-grade human performance". I can't wait until
this is a standardized metric.

